# Should we get planning permission?



## CKT (31 Jan 2013)

Hi,

We are in the process of getting a sun room to the back of our house and a utility room to the side of our house.

I know we don't need planning permission for the sun room at the back, but we need it for the utility room at the side. However, the builder has said that there is no point to apply for it.

He said to just to mention it to the neighbours (which are all good neighbours) and it should not be a problem.

The room will be "attached" to the back door at the side and is 2m X 3.6m with a pitched roof of the side of the house. It will be partially hidden from the front by a gate & wall, and there is also a shed to the side.

Do you think we should apply? or what are the implication if we don't.

I do trust the builder also, as I know him on a personal level and I have seen lots of his work before, which in my opinion is very good. 

Thanks


----------



## lowCO2design (1 Feb 2013)

will you ever sell? 
leave the house to your children?
require a loan on the house?
will your short-cut now give you or someone else a head ache later?
what's a few quid for piece of mind and compliance with the legislation?


----------



## Docarch (1 Feb 2013)

You are simply pushing an inevitable problem down the road!  As LowCO2 says, it may not be just a problem if/when you sell, but if you need to borrow money in the future, you may well need to produce an Opinion on Compliance with planning permission for your house (if using as collateral).  

The other simple thing is that you are breaking the law no obtaining planning permission!

Even if your neighbours are all good neighbours and they do not object in theory.  Somebody may take exception if/when it's being built and you may end up with an inspection by planning enforcement and enforcement proceedings.  

At some point you will probably need to apply for planning permission to regularise the situation.  So, why not cut out any future headaches and just apply now.


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Feb 2013)

It used to be that you can build up to a third of the area of your house to the rear of your house without planning permission. 
I never heard of that changing. I'd double check with a solicitor or architect first before even dreaming of going near the council.
If you don't need the permission why put yourself to the hassle of applying for it.


----------



## Docarch (1 Feb 2013)

RichInSpirit said:


> It used to be that you can build up to a third of the area of your house to the rear of your house without planning permission.


 
Simply not true! Where did you get that nugget from! 

It used to be that you could build 25 m.sq. *to the rear* without planning permission (subject to criteria), around 2000, that was changed to 40 m.sq. (subject to critria). 

No exemption for building _*to the side*_.



RichInSpirit said:


> I'd double check with a....architect first before even dreaming of going near the council.


 
Done!  

Whatever you do, do not take advice from your builder!  He has his own interests at heart, i.e. not delaying the build!


----------



## Guns N Roses (1 Feb 2013)

CKT said:


> I know we don't need planning permission for the sun room at the back,



Who told you that?



CKT said:


> but we need it for the utility room at the side. However, the builder has said that there is no point to apply for it.



The builder is not the right person to be giving you advice. Contact the Planning Section of your local County Council.



CKT said:


> He said to just to mention it to the neighbours (which are all good neighbours) and it should not be a problem.



Anyone can object to the works not just your immediate neighbours.




CKT said:


> Do you think we should apply? or what are the implication if we don't.



Yes. You should apply. You can be made take it down if you don't apply first. You will also not be able to sell the properly until planning permission is given.



CKT said:


> I do trust the builder also, as I know him on a personal level and I have seen lots of his work before, which in my opinion is very good.



That means very little when the work has been completed & he has been paid leaving you to sort out the mess. He's not qualified to give you advice on planning matters. Would you take financial advice from a hairdresser for example?


----------



## dereko1969 (1 Feb 2013)

Just try and think if this was anything else and you posted as the title of the thread

"Should we obey the law?" - what do you think would be the response? 

Have a look at quite a number of threads recently where house sales have fallen through or been delayed because retention permission is awaited and then think again if your friend the builder is really looking out for your best interests? If he is this cavalier with this part of the law, what other shortcuts is he likely to take?


----------



## CKT (1 Feb 2013)

thanks everyone for replies...guess i have to apply for permission, do you know what cost is involved and how long it would take??

Thanks again


----------



## lowCO2design (1 Feb 2013)

500-1000€ 
3 &1/2 months


----------



## CKT (3 Feb 2013)

Hi, I believed that you are allowed 40sq meters to the back


----------



## Leo (4 Feb 2013)

CKT said:


> Hi, I believed that you are allowed 40sq meters to the back


 
Not in all circumstances, your local planning office will advise.

For more info, see this Citizen's Information page, or Part 2 of SI 600/2001.


----------



## Famous five (26 Mar 2013)

Of course the builder would say that as he wants to start work a d not wait for planning permission, I wouldn't do this as it is a hefty fine is anyone complains and worst case scenario you could be asked to take it down.


----------

